# Rant, Brag or Compliment



## Muir (28 Jun 2006)

What makes good cadets? What makes bad ones? When dealing with people, whether they be higher or lower rank, what do some cadets do that really annoy you? What makes you really angry? Come and complain, consider this a place to rant, brag or compliment. And if you're bragging, don't be annoying about it. And also, if you have a personal experience or story that doesn't quite fit into any other topic post it. I love hearing about people's experiences involving cadets.

So I'll start, with a rant:

In my corps, there is a girl who's father happens to be the CO. You know what she'll do if you say something she doesn't like? You can't say that, I'm the captain's daughter. 

I just want to slap her or something each time she says that. I mean, it's not appropriate for anyone to use that as a reason to get things you want.

Also, there are a few corporals who think they are the best thing in the world. I know one who always told people that he was a natural born 'fighter' and that he was an athlete. It's not annoying for people to say that, but when people say it every five seconds and use it as an excuse for everything it becomes annoying fast. He actually used the fact that he was a fighter and an athlete so as to not help collect wood on one of our winter ftx. How does that excuse you from picking up pieces of wood? And, by the way,he isn't a fighter or an athlete, I once punched him (outside of cadet time) in the stomach with as little force as I could (joking around) and he fell to the ground. I have a 7 year old sister that could take a punch better then him. And as for athlete part? We did a bottle drive for our corps and you know how long he lasted walking before asking to take a break? One block. That's it. And so, while he sat there for ten minutes, trying to regain his breath, I finished another block and hadn't even started to break a sweat.

Now, to compliment some people in my corps:

Of course, not everyone in my corps bugs me. My corps has a Mcpl who helped me to be no longer afraid of an axe (it's a miracle, I was close to tears each time I had to use one basically). My corps has a Sgt who knows when she can't do something without help and then asks for that help, which is something I respect. I have a warrent that doesn't mind people going passed the chain of command to ask something simple, like how do you tie a tie, he even encourages it (I'll miss him, he's aged out this year). I have a great friend, her and I both were advanced due to our age, so we've been through the same stuff together. 

And now, to brag:

I love my corps. I love how it is. It's not a big city corps. At most on average we have 20 cadets on parade nightly. But the range of people in that small of number is wonderful. Anyone ever been to Camrose? It's not a big city, and most cadets aren't from the city itself, a lot of them are country folk, such as myself. The range of personalities is amazing. You can have a serious talk and then move on to having a talk that'll make you laugh until your eyes tear. I just love my corps and I wish I had joined when it had first formed, instead of waiting for this year (16 is really old to join), but then again, I hadn't known there was a cadet corps in Camrose until this September. Our officers are _human_, not some unfriendly staff who sits in an office all day. They laugh with us and talk to us as normal people. My CO loves Family Guy, the Simpson, and stuff like that, so he always has a joke or quote that can make us all laugh. I just love it and I know that cadets will be one of the best experiences of my life.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2006)

Muir said:
			
		

> What makes good cadets?



Firstly, I never was in the RCACC, but I do have alot of time and respect for the movement/organisation, and I have volunteered to help out with the the 233 St George Regional Cadet Corps (Australian Army) based out of Kogarah in Sydney on a few occasions.

My Dad also served with the Saskatoon Collegiate Institute RCACC during the War from 1943 to 1945. I still have his tunic and badges.

So here's a bit of advice from an older soldat:

1. Show up, be a regular parader. Be dedicated, attend all wknd trg and summer camps if you can

2. Be proactive, volunteer for things, don't be idle while others are busy

3. Don't complain, don't start, spread or listen to rumours

4. Even if you are on the bottom of the food chain, show some initiave, lead by example. Be proud, look sharp, spit shine, haircuts and iron.

5. Help the weaker ones, remember Muir, you won an award for most improvement.

Your cadet superiors and CIC staff will observe such behaviour and it will be noted.

My 2 cents.

Wes


----------



## Nobby (1 Jul 2006)

You summed it up there! Let your actions speak for you, and stay humble.


----------



## Armoured_Cadet (3 Jul 2006)

in my corps we have an average parade of about 70 cadets and it is hard to rally the troops but i find it something for me to work on and strive to make them present themselves proudly and respectively. There are 2 main "problems" in my corpswith 2 cadet i will not mention names but they have been a constant problem for myself and my comrades. They do not respect or listen to rank which sets a bad example to the other 50 cadets out there and i DO NOT want to have to deal with 50 cadets not listening to rank and becoming free rein all the time, i do my job as a Master Coporal and never try to be superior to people my rank i work as a team and  help those who need help and when someone comes in between me and my goals as an Army cadet then i tend to unleash a bit of disclipline, to me the best thing in cadets is RESPECT and TRUST if cadets RESPECT your rank and TRUST that you know what your doing and you can get the job done they will follow you and listen to what you have to say.


----------



## Franko (3 Jul 2006)

Armoured_Cadet said:
			
		

> There are 2 main "problems" in my corpswith 2 cadet i will not mention names but they have been a constant problem for myself and my comrades. They do not respect or listen to rank which sets a bad example to the other 50 cadets out there and i DO NOT want to have to deal with 50 cadets not listening to rank and becoming free rein all the time.



I know the 2 troopers you are speaking ofand they will be dealt with next year at the start of the training year.

It's already been discussed by the staff and the ball is already rolling.

Keep doing your job, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask me during training nights.

I'm not going on tour for a few months so I'll be around.

2 things to remember:

- Lead by example
- Never pass a fault

They are both extremly important and work in concert with each other. Using that as a basis and employing the Principles of Leadership will aid you in setting a proper example to your troops.

Believe me, things are going to change again next year. More Dragoons will be present at training nights to assist you guys.

It should be a fun year...more so than last.

Regards


----------



## Moggie (20 Jul 2006)

One of my former officers has been involved in the cadet movement for 31 years!  She started out as our squadron's first female recruit, and was involved ever since.  A few years ago she became the DCO, but after the CO passed away, she stepped in.  She was my CO in my first year, and knew everyone's name and made everyone feel welcome.  Partway through this past year, she stepped down to the DCO position, and after staffing in Trenton this summer, she'll be on a well deserved leave-of absence.  Awesome officers make for an awesome squadron (or corps) so I just want to thank her  ;D


----------



## m82a1Barrett (27 Jul 2006)

OK so heres my big rant

I am but a cadet in the program.. not even a private but that's OK I have more experience in my old sea cadet corps then our warrent. The problem is these cadets rather listen to me and a fellow cadet then our MCpls and sgt's, Even our warrent officer! I remember in sea cadets looking at our PO's boots and saying to each other "wow man I wish mine were that good". In my current cadet corps they look at my boots and say wow those are nice. I talked to our warrent (hes like a year younger then me) and asked how many years in cadets hes had,, His reply.. THREE years....3. I have a buddy whose 16 and has been in cadets since 12 and hes currently a MCpl. So i ask the warrent why he never shines his boots after all he is the rolemodel to younger cadets, his reply.... he wipes his boots on his pant legs and says "there shined" I guess this could be another example of letting that little rank badge go straight to your head... I find it kind of sad when I have to teach the class on boot care and i don't even have a rank :'(


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Jul 2006)

Ok, here goes.



			
				m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> I have more experience in my old sea cadet corps then our *warrent*.



Warrant



			
				m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> I talked to our warrent (*hes* like a year younger then me) and asked how many years in cadets *hes* had



He's or He is



			
				m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> he wipes his boots on his pant legs and says "*there* shined"



They're or they are

I'm not even going to touch punctuation and capitalization. Now, as far as your big rant, you seem to be digging for someone to say wow, you should be of higher rank. This may not be what you're looking for, but you're coming across that way.


> I guess this could be another example of letting that little rank badge go straight to your head... I find it kind of sad when I have to teach the class on boot care and i don't even have a rank



Don't look at it this way. Look at it as, you have shown initiative and taken participation in a leadership/instructional exercise higher than your current rank level, and that if you did well it will be recognized. If this Cadet-Warrant is not showing proper motivation, dress & deportment, it will be noticed by staff. You may not realize it, but they see a lot more than you think. Case in point, Recce By Death's above post.

Just worry about doing the best you can, helping out buddy, and having fun. Rank will come.


----------



## m82a1Barrett (27 Jul 2006)

Sorry if I come across that way.. im pretty happy with the rank of cadet. I do as told and if I screw up the Cpl gets the blame. My bad on spelling, im known as a grammer nazi. I forgot to mention that the warrant is a son of a C.I. in the corps perhaps this is why they are more relaxed on him? Im not sure im just confused about the whole thing. This corp is way more relaxed then anything ive seen before and not to bash on boyscouts or anything but it seems like boyscouts with officers


----------



## Burrows (27 Jul 2006)

If you were a grammar "nazi" as you put it you would know how important spelling is.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jul 2006)

m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> I find it kind of sad when I have to teach the class on boot care and i don't even have a rank :'(



So, what do you teach them about:



> The three aims of the Cadet Program are to:
> 
> * Develop leadership and good citizenship
> * Promote physical fitness
> * Stimulate an interest in the three elements of the Canadian Forces



?

http://www.cadets.ca/about-nous/vision/vision_e.asp


----------



## m82a1Barrett (27 Jul 2006)

boot care is what I just recently taught them... taking the tooth brush in between the sole and actual shoe. how to shine it all that.. in my old corps i believe it was people with actual rank teaching classes.. not cadets teaching Cpl's


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jul 2006)

So, your personal measurement of an effective acadet is based on how shiny their boots are, and 



			
				m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> .. im pretty happy with the rank of cadet. I do as told and if I screw up the Cpl gets the blame.



And you want us to take you seriously?


----------



## m82a1Barrett (28 Jul 2006)

I dont base it off of boots but effort put into it and the uniform .. im just saying I a cadet am teaching classes to Cpls when theres a good hand full of MCpls sitting around who know it just as good if not better then me. I just want to know why cadets not even privates are teaching classes, do other corps have this run the same way? I always thought the higher ranks were teachers


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Jul 2006)

In the real Army we call that PD or Professional Development

Meaning when your CoC thinks you might be ready for more responsibility they give you a taste to see how effective you can be. This usually happens around promotion time for them.


----------



## Burrows (28 Jul 2006)

m82a1Barrett,

I can understand where your sentiments come from as you were once an LS in the Sea Cadets and are now a Private in the Army Cadets.  Use your experience and prove yourself, don't whine about it.  Whining about things isn't going to get you ahead anywhere and just makes you look like a big baby who isn't mature enough to deal with a situation.  There is a lot more to holding rank than just teaching classes.

Remember the principles of leadership.

On a side note, if you have records from your previous corps and have a VALID reason for transferring to another unit then speak with your AdminO about it.  There is a system in place for rank retention with valid reason for transfer.


----------



## m82a1Barrett (28 Jul 2006)

I understand what your saying man

I talked to the CO about my files since I was told they would send for them. This was a few months before summer hit. The Warrant told me to ask the CO about fast tracking also since they seem to be a tad slow on getting my files but all I was told is that they will think about it. They said theres not enough positions available for Cpl... I dont know if they are politely telling me to STFU and go play or what... since the entire corp is made up of 1 warrant 3 Sgt's 4MCpl's 2 Cpl's and a bunch of cadets... no privates to be seen


----------



## Burrows (28 Jul 2006)

There is no limit on the amount of Corporals in a corps.  If you feel you are being mistreated or not heard, talk to your UHRA.  You deserve an straight-up answer and not to be jerked around, just like any other human being, and they should be able to help you with that.


----------



## c.jacob (28 Jul 2006)

m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> since the entire corp is made up of 1 warrant 3 Sgt's 4MCpl's 2 Cpl's and a bunch of cadets... no privates to be seen



You're corps is made up of 10 people


----------



## m82a1Barrett (28 Jul 2006)

I'm not to worried about it but it was the second time I heard them say that. My friend who has been in cadets sicne age 12 didnt get Sgt and asked why the 3rd year got it and they fed him some BS and said yet again that numbers did not allow it so it kinda got me thinking. do they have a limit for Sgt's as well?
and ive heard rumor that the CO will be giving one double promotion, are these allowed? or is it just more crap being talked by a Cpl trying to be cool infront of the cadets?

and yes its pretty much 10 people with rank and maybe 10 to 15 more on paper who are cadets... not sure how many show up on parade I know atleast the one MCpl of two dont show up 3/4 of the time and still maintain a 2IC position... I guess the CO wasnt kidding when she said our corps is a tad small :-\


----------



## Klc (28 Jul 2006)

What we were always told as cadets here (both at my former corps, and CSTC Vernon) was that senior NCO ranks were limited to positions available.

We paraded with 2 platoons, a band, and a flag party.
So our max number of Sr. NCO's were 1 CWO, 1 MWO, 4 WO.

Sargents were another matter, as it was usuially given out after completion of gold star.
This was also the practice for the other 2 corps that paraded at our armouries.

On that note, I could never imagine parading with a unit under 30 people... 
At the peak, we had almost 350 between the 3 units every parade night.

Made for an interesting green star class with almost a hundred people in it.
Didn't have to do much to have to stand at the back of the class.


----------



## m82a1Barrett (28 Jul 2006)

Sounds like a nice corps! Yeah it is a little fun with under 30 people on parade... the only other (division is it?) is our flag party... woot 3 people on that and they dont know rifle drill


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Jul 2006)

m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice corps! Yeah it is a little fun with under 30 people on parade... the only other (division is it?) is our flag party... woot 3 people on that and they dont know rifle drill



I suppose you cann teach them all that as well?


----------



## Klc (29 Jul 2006)

The main problem with parading with 2 other units of that size - you are either forced to use the same qualifications for promotion (Completing a star level) or take the 'high road', effectively forcing all but your best cadets to be subordinate to their peers in class, just because all promotions in your unit are based on merit rather than years of training...

Of course, *we* knew who the leaders were. Always nice to have your Sgt's easily beat their MWO's in Drill, Deportment, Shooting, and GMT every time.

Didn't realise till recently, but by far - The best times of my life.


----------



## Klc (29 Jul 2006)

m82a1Barrett said:
			
		

> and ive heard rumor that the CO will be giving one double promotion, are these allowed? or is it just more crap being talked by a Cpl trying to be cool infront of the cadets?



I have *heard* something along those lines, but in my experiance, the only 'double promotions' I have ever seen were a single promotion followed by an appointment and acting rank. (Promoted to M/cpl and taking position as a 2IC with acting Sgt. as their rank)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jul 2006)

Never go on hearsay, can come back and bite you in the @ss when its most inconvenient, deal with facts folks...


----------

